# Novice Needs Help In Venice, CA



## bambam (Jun 23, 2005)

I recently discovered a colony of approx. 20 cats/kittens being cared for by a single mom w/ three kids in Venice, Los Angeles. I'm taking care of the overspill - three females and 5 small kittens in the neighbor's yard.

The whole situation is threatened because a new fence is being put up and the neighbors want to get rid of the cats by not feeding them! 

I'm planning to T/N the three females and try to trap the kittens. But the bigger problem will remain. Is there anyone in the Venice area who would be willing to help sort this out? 

Please email me if you can. Thanks. 
Bam Bam 8O


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can only pray that someone can help. Thank you for doing what you can.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Bam Bam, here's a link I found with low cost spay/neuter clinics in California -- sorry, I don't know what is close to you so you get the whole list.  

http://www.lovethatcat.com/stca.html

Many times, these organizations allow you to borrow traps and have clinics set up for certain days that you bring these feral/semi-feral cats in for spay/neuter/shots/sometimes flea treatment.

Please call one of these places for help -- and thank you for caring!


----------

